# Under the Trees



## Marc Kurth (Mar 14, 2009)

Bicycle trail along the beach


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, I want to cycle along that path! Now! This one looks inviting!
But it cries out for some more contrasts, deeper shadows. More real blacks and real whites. The way it is it's all grey.


----------



## tasman (Mar 14, 2009)

I think it could use a bit more contrast too, but I really like it. I would like to see this one done in the summer too.


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 14, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Oh, I want to cycle along that path! Now! This one looks inviting!
> But it cries out for some more contrasts, deeper shadows. More real blacks and real whites. The way it is it's all grey.



You're right, it is mostly mid toned. Take a crack at at it, see what you can do to improve it!

Best,

Marc


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 14, 2009)

tasman said:


> I think it could use a bit more contrast too, but I really like it. I would like to see this one done in the summer too.



I appreciate the critique. Feel free to modify it to your liking. 

This is how it looks all year round by the way. This is the undergrowth of large old evergreen trees along the coast.

Marc


----------



## Slaphead (Mar 15, 2009)

Marc Kurth said:


> I appreciate the critique. Feel free to modify it to your liking.



Ok, just a quick 2 minute edit to point you in the direction of what people mean

Adjusted levels, sharpened and burnt the foreground (probably a bit too much).


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 15, 2009)

Two and a half most basic steps and the missing shadows are there, actually:

Step 1:






Look, how the histogramme doesn't show ANY shadows (lefthand side of the levels), so upping that part from 0 to 25 already does most of "the trick".

Then, following Slaphead's idea, I threw a lasso (feathered at 30) around this part of the edit...

(half step)





... and added another level adjustment layer, and once again that part showed no shadows, so I upped them once again for the selected part from 0 to 30 (if I remember right):

Step 2:





Which leads me to my very quick edit:






This cannot be considered to be any big, extensive "manipulation", can it?


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 15, 2009)

Why am I thinking 'Unter den Linden ...?'


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Mar 15, 2009)

you have a great photo..

and LaFoto has done perfect editing!


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 15, 2009)

I appreciate the edits folks, it's always good to see different views.

I'm an old B&W film shooter/developer/printer from the late 60's and I have to fight myself to avoid going for too much contrast and blocked up shadows like I did in my novice days. Now I probably tend to overshoot the other way and go for the widest range of grays that I can.

I thank you again for the really great input!

Marc


----------



## JE Kay (Mar 15, 2009)

What a cool place. Must look awesome in the summer.

_It would look super cool with a nice layer of fog creeping along the ground, with moisture dripping from the branches_. :thumbup:


----------



## timethief (Mar 15, 2009)

I really like this picture. 
I love picture that lead to me towards the far end. 
What i would prefer is if you were a few steps ahead maybe when you took the photo so as to feel a little more inside the trail. it feels to me as if the trail starts right there ahead. i would actually prefer the feeling that i was in the middle of the trail. And i would have to agree that is more on the gray side then black and white as it should be. 
how was the light when you took it? was it midday ?


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry for the long delay in responding - between work problems and being down with the flu I've been a wreck!

I appreciate the constructive input. I started with a conversion similar conversion but backed up - probably because I often lean toward more smooth tonality in most of my print work. Probably because I'm ancient and I cut my teeth on Panatomic-X a very long time ago   I really am a high contrast fan though for some images.

Again, I thank you again for investing the time to comment and PP!

Marc


----------



## ValDR (Mar 26, 2009)

The last edited version is great. Great shot


----------



## Rere (Mar 26, 2009)

Great photo, and the edits have improved it. There's a sensual quality to it.


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 29, 2009)

Now this is fun for me, and one of the beautiful things about making and sharing images.

I still like the smooth tonality of my original image best  because of the gradients of grays. However, I'm the only one!

LaFoto's work has easily made the image more agreeable to everyone commenting. Believe me, I don't feel badly. I bring this up because this is such a great example of how we all see things differently. 

In particular, I want to thank LaFoto for investing the effort to actually show what steps were taken to get the results shown.

Marc


----------



## PhilGarber (Mar 29, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Oh, I want to cycle along that path! Now! This one looks inviting!
> But it cries out for some more contrasts, deeper shadows. More real blacks and real whites. The way it is it's all grey.



Agreed on all points. Darken it maybe?


----------



## woojiebear (Mar 30, 2009)

i love this photo  - what a cool place!!! love the path, so mysterious and creepy and yet serene. the edits have improved it also, nice


----------



## Sherman Banks (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice photo Marc, it seems you have the best locations to shoot.  I like the original and the nice edit done by LaFoto.  Great work!


----------



## daithi33 (Mar 30, 2009)

Gotta say..

Superb Vision - this is a great photo IMO ! 

My only niggle with the shot is that lacks contrast in certain areas. I'm no photoshop guru, by any means but I think some of the more experienced folks on this site could certainly enhance this for you.

La photo has done a lovely job with the shadows and midtones IMO..

Anyway aside from all this talk - Its a bloody great shot !

Nice one,
daithi


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 31, 2009)

daithi33 said:


> Gotta say..
> 
> Superb Vision - this is a great photo IMO !
> My only niggle with the shot is that lacks contrast in certain areas. I'm no photoshop guru, by any means but I think some of the more experienced folks on this site could certainly enhance this for you.
> ...




And I have to agree: Corinna did a really good job with it!

Marc


----------



## hoyinsiu (Apr 1, 2009)

yes the first one is a bit less contrast and the second one is too contrast. i like the last edit. i like the picture. it brings my eyes to the center. nice job!


----------

